
Bringing Forward Collision Warnings to our open source self-driving car - pd0wm
https://medium.com/@comma_ai/bringing-forward-collision-warnings-to-our-open-source-self-driving-car-7545b6e398cd
======
cyrux004
I am assuming this needs a supported car since you use radar/ACC for detecting
lead cars. When will this come for cars with panda but no radars (vision only)
?

~~~
pd0wm
The depth output of our vision stack is currently not accurate enough to
reliably measure relative speed. However our ML team is currently working on
new models. Maybe in the future this will be accurate enough to do this
without a radar.

------
pd0wm
Author here. Happy to answer any questions you might have about the post or
openpilot in general.

~~~
astrange
My car isn’t supported (few years too old), but I am running chffr+panda out
of a sense of curiosity and for some internet points.

Any plans to add detection/visualization for iOS chffr? Also, what does grey
panda do?

~~~
pd0wm
The chffr team is now mostly working on improving the dashcam experience.

The grey panda is a panda where we replaced the wifi chip by a high precision
ublox GPS module. We can use this to make high precision maps, and in the
future this will allow us to stop at traffic lights and stop signs.

